# Happy new year!



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

It's been 2014 for an hour and seventeen minutes!
What's everybody's resolution? Mine is to exercise (not likely to happen) and quit smoking (likely to happen)


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Happy new year fisheads!


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

My New Years resolution Is to be a nicer person(not going to happen)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy new years!!!! Sorry I was a bit late, I was out in farmland with no Internets but lots of booze! 

Sprinkles you can totally quit! I want to do the gym thing myself so I hope to make that my thing this year.

You guys can totally be good people!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm with you Mel!! I was thinking about doing the same thing but it's pretty hard when you have kids and your brain is half dead.

My resolution this year is to eat better!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

mistersprinkles said:


> It's been 2014 for an hour and seventeen minutes!
> What's everybody's resolution? Mine is to exercise (not likely to happen) and quit smoking (likely to happen)


IF you get a cheap e-bike you can make that happen and just keep pedaling with minimal motor assist. Hanyd for getting to work or taking the kids out while working out.

I myself and trying to stay in the 6000steps a day with waterbottles in a backpack walking nightly which I have been getting ~5000-7000steps almost every day so far for the month of december. The bonus is it helps me acclimate to the arctic temps. Nothing like geared up and walking a few km's in -33C last night. I was layered up but I carry a thermos of hot water and a warm canteen of water with me.

http://www.thewalkingsite.com/10000steps.html

Get a pedometer. It helps motivate you as you check the steps it helps you get that goal. I have a pedometer on my watch with stats so it helps a lot for me.

Happy new years to you all.

EDIT:

To add to the fun is do free walking a la parkour sans the tricks. Just google maps or Gmaps-pedometer a route close to home then instead of taking the sidewalks travel in a straight line and go over park benches, gates, etc (legally) then turn back after you hit your goal one way (ie. 1km, 2km, etc one way).

Another thing to do is combine war walking and if you have a smartphone get some scanner software and set the phone to probe any open wifi spots in the area while you go walking. I use Wi-Fi Pringle IIRC the name. It scans open, locked, etc signals and gives me data what encrption it has. It also has a scan to speech which you can set so it will say out the speaker how many signals are open, locked, etc. Combined with GPS you can set scan speeds IIRC based on your walking/runing/biking speeds.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Ciddian said:


> Sprinkles you can totally quit! I


I "quit" at 12:00am on Jan 1st but since then I've cheated about 5 times.


----------

